# Want Grey Knights



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

If folks have any old Grey Knights they dont want and are selling for a reasonable price. Let me know.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

got some unwanted gk's

4 termies with halberds swords and stormbolters 2 with incinerators (1 has broken halberd)
all termies £15?

3 grey knights with halberds
1 with chainsaw 2 with incenirators
2 with no weps just storm bolters

grey knights in power armour £12.50?


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

need you're email to send


----------

